# Punto de emisión



## juliangp (Dic 12, 2014)

Hola, alguien sabe como calcular el punto de emisión de esta configuración? :



La cosa es que me estoy haciendo un triamplificado, y en esa caja van los medios. Los parlantes que lleva son de  6 pulgadas 6Ω y están conectados en serie.  Lo que quiero saber es el punto de emision resultante entre los dos parlantes o si debo tener como referencia el punto de emision del parlante superior. Lo que quiero asegurar es que el cociente entre la distancia entre el punto de emisión y  λ al punto de corte entre estos dos parlantes y el tweeter sea menor a 1.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 12, 2014)

El "punto de emisión" está al centro del parlante y a una profundidad que no importa mucho a menos que estás haciendo la compensación temporal (totalmente al dope acá por que ambos parlantes son iguales).

Pero me parece que lo que querés preguntar es otra cosa....


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El "punto de emisión" está al centro del parlante y a una profundidad que no importa mucho a menos que estás haciendo la compensación temporal (totalmente al dope acá por que ambos parlantes son iguales).
> 
> Pero me parece que lo que querés preguntar es otra cosa....



Entiendo que desea saber el punto de emisión del *conjunto*.


----------



## juliangp (Dic 12, 2014)

Es que todavía tengo que comprar el tweeter  que por cierto va arriba de esos dos parlantes, y ambos estan en lo cierto, quiero saber el punto de emisión del conjunto para la alineación temporal con el tweeter que compre...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2014)

A riesgo de decir una barbaridad, que no sería la primera y espero  sea la última. El punto de emisión para una configuración como esta, no de desplaza hacia adelante del gabinete


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 12, 2014)

Hummmmm....es que no hay un "punto de emisión UNICO". Ambos parlantes emiten simultáneaneamente, cada uno desde su propio centro. El asunto es que el patrón de dispersión resultante es completamente variable con la frecuencia, y dependiendo del valor de esta, vas a tener lóbulos mas o menos paralelos (con parvas de refuerzos y cancelaciones), o un "ramillete" de lóbulos que parecen salir de un unico punto (es mas bien un "espacio" que un punto). Estas condiciones dependen no solo de la frecuencia sino también de la separación entre los centros de los parlantes y entonces hay que elegir bien donde poner el xover.

Dale una mirada a la primera parte (segunda hoja) *de este paper de Linkwitz*, que ahí menciona el efecto y por que no es una buena idea hacer este tipo de montajes.

También anda por el foro _*el paper de D'Appolito*_ que publicó AntonioAA hace un tiempo, y ahí explica el efecto de separar los parlantes y meter el tweeter al medio para controlar la dispersión vertical. Sigue sin ser una buena idea, pero anda mejor que la otra opción.


----------



## juliangp (Dic 12, 2014)

El paper de Linkwitz ese lo voy leyendo por la mitad, sería cuando explica lo de ampliar la propagación utilizando mas de un transductor, y los problemas que esto conlleva, con esa cantidad de mini lóbulos sería. Voy a leer el de D'Appolito que creo vi lo que puso Antonio a ver que me resulta.

Como conclusión me convendría esperar a comprar el TW, para el diseño D'Appolito no? . Se me complicó la cosa, pero lo unico que encontraba eran estos parlantes, sino no se que me convendrá hacer. Aclaro que no quiero HI FI, sino que suene relativamente bien para un oido poco entrenado como el mío. Gracias y saludos.

PD: los baffles son un diseño preeliminar, no los he construido todavía.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Dic 12, 2014)

juliangp,estoy practicamente en algo parecido a lo tuyo,como yo no te puedo aportar nada por no saber como estos monstruos del sonido que comentaron mas arriba  no te enojes pero me meto en tu post para ver si me orientan un poco...

Resulta que quiero armar unas cajas doble 12" con parlantes 12MB600 de Eighteen Sound,driver un ND1460A y horn XR1496 tambien de Eighteen
Ando buscando hace rato como armar la caja,si poner los parlantes bien juntos para minimizar lobulos y cancelaciones o es minimo el cambio o no importa si van algo separados??

Sera viable armar este doble 12"??? aca dejo los PDF de los componentes

http://www.eighteensound.it/PRODUCTS/Products/ProdID=91#.VItslyuUfQg

http://www.eighteensound.com/PRODUCTS/Products/CatID/29/ProdID=141#.VItsgCuUfQg

http://www.eighteensound.it/PRODUCTS/Products/CatID/5/ProdID=176#.VItrgSuUfQg


----------



## juliangp (Dic 14, 2014)

No hay problema colega ajaja.

Zoidberg, una pregunta, estos bafles tienen los woofers en paralelo?

Ver el archivo adjunto 85417


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2014)

No sé, pero lo mas probable es que sea una configuración tipo 2.5... esto es que los dos woofers tienen xover, pero el rango de frecuenacias de uno está parcialmente recubierto por el otro. Esto se suele hacer para eliminar el baffle-step (y es bastante efectivo y costoso por que requiere dos woofers en vez de uno) y otras veces se hace para lograr un baffle de frente angosto (=> parlantes "chicos") y un buen alcance en baja frecuencia (=> mas de un parlante para aumentar el Sd).. o a veces las dos cosas...
Yo no estoy convencido de que compensar el baffle-step sea verdaderamente necesario y útil, por que se "colorea" toda la radiación lateral, donde no existe el baffle-step. Pero bueno... son cosas que pueden hacerse...


----------



## cyverlarva (Dic 14, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No sé, pero lo mas probable es que sea una configuración tipo 2.5... esto es que los dos woofers tienen xover, pero el rango de frecuenacias de uno está parcialmente recubierto por el otro. Esto se suele hacer para eliminar el baffle-step (y es bastante efectivo y costoso por que requiere dos woofers en vez de uno) y otras veces se hace para lograr un baffle de frente angosto (=> parlantes "chicos") y un buen alcance en baja frecuencia (=> mas de un parlante para aumentar el Sd).. o a veces las dos cosas...
> Yo no estoy convencido de que compensar el baffle-step sea verdaderamente necesario y útil, por que se "colorea" toda la radiación lateral, donde no existe el baffle-step. Pero bueno... son cosas que pueden hacerse...



+1



> Focal Maestro Utopia III loudspeaker Specifications
> Sidebar 1: Specifications
> Description: Three-and-a-half-way, reflex-loaded, floorstanding loudspeaker. Drive-units: 1.1" (27mm) inverted beryllium-dome tweeter, 6.5" (165mm) W-cone midrange, 11" (270mm) W-cone woofer, 11" (270mm) W-cone subwoofer with Damping Control System. Crossover frequencies: 90Hz, 220Hz, 2.2kHz. Frequency response: 25Hz–40kHz, ±3dB. Impedance: 4 ohms nominal, 3 ohms minimum. Sensitivity: 93dB/2.83V/m. Recommended amplifier power: 80–600W.



La compensacion del patron de radiacion de los drivers de esta cajas, esta basado en la forma del gabinete ( o los gabinetes, ya que cada via tiene un recinto independiente).

En los modelos Grande Utopia Be, tiene un sistema de manivela que permite variar las alturas y angulos de cada driver. 

Sumado a que en el modelo Grande Utopia Be, los motores magneticos son "activos" ya que utilizan electroimanes para aumentar el flujo. 

Saludos


----------



## juliangp (Dic 14, 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta, ya me queda todo un poco mas claro... Ahora pregunto algo mas sino molesta, voy a armar el recinto del post 1 pero en configuración D'Appolito , las distancias entre tweeter y cualquiera de los dos woofers, debe ser calculada y en lo posible cumplirla, o el patrón de radiación se corrige automáticamente al realizar esa configuración con las distancias entre tweeters y woofers lo más cercanas posibles? no logro entrender las fórmulas del paper completamente....

PD: esos woofers estarían solapados en frecuencia entonces?


----------

